# How many ml's in a cup of coffee?



## David1976 (Apr 7, 2014)

I hope this doesn't sound to daft a question however im looking at purchasing a chemex and they are all listed in how many cups they produce.

How many ml's are in a cup so I can buy the right size? Is it 150ml?

Cheers


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Depends on the country.

Every country is different.

If we are talking Italy, then roughly 90ml.

If we are talking America, for example, it's a lot more.

Chemex is American.

Roughly speaking, the smallest true Chemex, that is, not the slim one, will take 500ml half way.

Which is an ideal brew weight for it.

It can take upto 1l though, if you fill to the wooden handle as suggested as the max fill line by Chemex.


----------



## David1976 (Apr 7, 2014)

I live in the UK so looking for one that will give me about 2 mugs worth.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, but cup sizes are measured in by the country of origin.

I would say go for the second smallest one - not the 3 cup one.

The next size up will comfortably brew 500, which will be 2 mugs and a little bit of change.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Get the lid too, it's adds about 10 - 15 mins to the cooling time


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

David1976 said:


> I live in the UK so looking for one that will give me about 2 mugs worth.


The American cup measure is approximately 250 ml. The UK pint is 568 ml


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

400ml is pushing it in the smallest Chemex which I think is marketed as 2-3 cup.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> 400ml is pushing it in the smallest Chemex which I think is marketed as 2-3 cup.


The smallest chemex has different filters too, because the normal ones won't fit.

Every other chemex uses the same ones I think.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yep, that's right. Not sure if there's any difference in taste but i've had some great brews out the wee one.


----------



## David1976 (Apr 7, 2014)

So would I be looking at this size then?

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/brewers/products/chemex-6-8-cup-cm-8a


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep, I have it and it's a great brewer.


----------



## David1976 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for that. Do you have a favourite filter for this that you find better than others?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I just got the unfolded ones from HB.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Chemex actually say that 150ml is a "cup", that's brewed coffee. But it can be smaller, or larger depending on grind/pour method.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

David1976 said:


> I hope this doesn't sound to daft a question however im looking at purchasing a chemex and they are all listed in how many cups they produce. How many ml's are in a cup so I can buy the right size? Is it 150ml? Cheers


Not a daft question at all - been there too. Depends how much coffee you like to drink in one go - my preference is around 200ml for which I use a mug - 150ml would leave me wanting more!

Recommend going for porcelain - leaches away heat quicker than thicker materials. May sound counter-intuitive but you want the coffee to cool because, as it does, the flavours change and you want to be able to experience this before you've drunk the lot.


----------

